# Wow they almost got me!!!



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

My wife and I have spent the last 3 hours saving our computer from a virus/hacker..what protection we did have saved it from going any further by not letting us get on the internet. but it was heck from then on out..I had to completly uninstall my firefox broswer and get the new version, also got some extra protection for these things, as ours had expired..i can say i learned a lesson.. almost the hard way..
i hate these people that send these virus or try to steal your info off your PC..


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

mine has been hit 2 times this past yr,


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Blue you were downright lucky! I learned over 10 years ago there's no substitute for a good up-to-date anti virus program along with a cocktail of free apps to back it up. I was hit with a virus in 1998 (a custom built $3400.00 desktop) that fried the motherboard and hard drive! There are certainly some deviates out there that get off on ruining other people's equipment.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

my mac has been awesome, i like that i don't have to do the virus protection thing anymore.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

skid said:


> my mac has been awesome, i like that i don't have to do the virus protection thing anymore.


Actually you still do. It is not that viruses and such don't exist, they are just less in numbers for a Mac based machine. That has also began to change lately as more people are turning there attention to the growing number of "open" Macs.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> Actually you still do. It is not that viruses and such don't exist, they are just less in numbers for a Mac based machine. That has also began to change lately as more people are turning there attention to the growing number of "open" Macs.


No_Sub is right...I have 2 friends with Mac's that have experienced intrusions. They are now running anti-virus programs.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

My laptop is down right now because I got "invaded" last week :-( I feel ya Blue! I just hope I shut mine down in time. 




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## ozziestprime (Mar 16, 2010)

i am running linux ubuntu os. on my laptop, this the primary surfing machine. 
never had any problems. but my vista comp. used for home theater was hit earlier this year had too completly reload the os. even with current antivirus. now the vista machine is unplug from the network.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

People who sit around and intentionally create these things for malicious purposes should have all their fingers removed.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I've had my 13" MacBook pro for almost a year and wouldn't trade it for any computer. I haven't ran into any viruses and it runs as fast as the day i got it


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Whether it's true or not is beyond me but a friend of mine who built my first PC back in the 80's and is a very sharp programmer told me something I didn't believe. We know that software companies like Norton, AVG and others provide pretty good anti-virus software. But he claims they also create virus' and spread them around for one sole purpose. Not to wreak havoc on our PC's, but so our anti-virus software recognizes a threat but cannot stop the threat. Why? So you have to continually upgrade to the latest version which will cost you money every year.
Now I found that hard to believe until I actually thought about it some more. That is actually a very easy way to keep the money rolling in and nobody will catch them. Plus you will always see a quick fix update for any anti-virus to catch the latest threats once it goes public. For a small fee of normally $49.95 your saved once more. 
I've considered going 100% Mac/Apple but I really do not want to put all egg's into one basket. Plus Apple controls everything you do with their software. Shared any music files from iTunes lately? I can only because I have all my 170+gb's of music in MP3 or WAV files on a hard drive. My friends need music from me they simply put it on a memory stick and load onto their iTunes.
I'm not going to say I've never had a virus, but I think the wife did and her laptop crashed twice. Now it's totally fried and currently my anti-virus software's are out of date.


----------

